# Apology



## LYNN (Mar 4, 2004)

SORRY 
I WASN'T AWARE OF THE ADVERTISING RULES. BUT I STILL WOULD BE HAPPY TO ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS ANYONE MIGHT HAVE REGARDING SPECIALTY TIRES. I HAVE HAD PEOPLE USE OUR NAME AND BROUGHT US SOME BUSINESS SO IF CAN HELP ANYBODY WITH ANY DILEMMA'S I WOULD BE GLAD TO HELP

THANKS
LYNN


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Well I for one *Accept* your apology. No harm done....We would love to have you sign on as a sponsor. I've been to your site and I'll certainly consider you for my future tire needs.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

:ditto: No harm no fowl. Hope you will consider being a sponsor like Argee said. Hope you will continue to contribute to the on going discussions as you and your experience in this area are VERY welcome here! :thumbsup:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

lynn.. welcome again.... and no problem, im sure you will be an asset to the forum...


----------



## fastwalker19 (Dec 23, 2003)

*Adversitising Sponsorship*

A note of support:
Ever since the time that we became a sponsor on this site, we have been experiencing increased visits to our website. I highly recommend advertising here because of the increased visibility you will receive on the forum as well as on the search engine spiders. You will find Andy (Admin) to be very helpful in creating your advertising presence here. Good luck in your business.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks for the support and honest feedback. It is truly appreciated. This community deserves wonderful supporters like yourself, and I am proud that Summit Fab is part of the Tractorforum.com community! Best wishes for a great year!

Andy


----------

